# Tempescope: o tempo de amanhã, no centro da sala



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2015 às 22:44)

*O Indiegogo foi o palco escolhido por um engenheiro e inventor para angariar fundos para o Tempescope, um aparelho que se coloca dentro de portas e que tem a capacidade de mostrar o estado do tempo do dia seguinte.*

O Tempescope é capaz de reproduzir nuvens, chuva e relâmpagos bem no centro da sala. O aparelho conecta-se a sites de meteorologia para reproduzir o estado do tempo no dia seguinte, dentro de um cubo de plexiglass. Ken Kawamoto, o inventor deste sistema, está a trabalhar para integrar também a possibilidade de se ter neve no cubo.

O projeto começou a ser desenvolvido em 2012, como um passatempo onde Ken utilizou garrafas de champô que custavam um dólar cada. Um ano depois, o inventor criou o Open Source Tempescope, destinado a ajudar qualquer um a recriar este aparelho com recurso a algumas ferramentas e de forma simples.

Durante a campanha de angariação, a equipa do Tempescope disponibiliza duas mil unidades a um preço unitário de 260 dólares.


Fonte: Exame Informática


----------

